# Boarding VS leasing



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

you're probably right. I mean , if you feel that way, you are probably right. owning is much more involved than leasing and leasing is a good stepping stone to owning.

Or, you can be like me, who has never owned but leased many different horses. I am not advocateing it, but just saying that it's possible and not the end of the world.


----------



## proequine (Jul 9, 2009)

I think that you can only answer that question, but when you have time, go to this link on my web site, scroll down to the bottom of the page and read,
*Because my daughter grew up with horses.....* It might give you some insight on what to expect...


----------



## Shenandoah (Aug 9, 2010)

If you aren't sure, start with leasing. At least with a lease you don't have to worry about selling if you do find out that you've bitten off more than you can chew.
In the end, it's likely your daughter will prefer owning, because there's just something special about having a horse that is "mine." But you don't have to jump straight to that point now.

This might seem like a good opportunity to buy, but I wouldn't recommend buying a horse out of convenience. Look around at LOTS of horses before buying, at least 10, preferably more. I've seen it over and over where someone falls in love with their lesson horse, then ends up realizing it doesn't really meet their long-term needs.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!

Several questions.

How old is your daughter?

How long has she been riding?

How often does she ride or be at the barn?

What discipline is she training for or has a goal to?

I'm a life long rider and I've owned for over 30 years. I started English but switched to Western 20 years ago and that came after years of showing and a whole different mind set. My point is that what interests her now, may not a year from now.

For a relatively new/young rider, I highly recommend leasing for a year of more. This will give everyone the opportunity to learn about horse care, gather information about what to look for in a horse, and a much clearer idea of the expense in owning a horse beyond the initial purchase price and the board.


----------



## With Grace (Oct 20, 2011)

If you feel you may be biting off more than you can chew, I'd start with a lease for awhile and see how things go. I started riding when I was 8, because my best friend owned horses. When I was 14, my dad leased a horse for me. I leased it for a few years, showed, took lessons twice a week, was very much into it. At 18 I went to college, and that ended my horse adventure until just his year at age 38! My dad was very smart in knowing that leasing was the best choice for our family, as when I went to college we walked away from the lease and he wasnt left with a horse to sell. 

I currently lease, take lessons and learn everything I can while I prepare to finally purchase a horse in the next year or so. It has given me the opportunity to absolutely be sure I want the responsibility of ownership (which I do). Once again, its the right thing for my family, as the purchase of a horse is going to be a huge financial commitment for me, my husband and my kids. 

Not saying leasing is the right thing for everyone, but it does allow a child to "prove" they are committed to caring for and remaining involved long term with the animal before jumping into ownership.


----------



## twh (Feb 1, 2010)

If you're concerned about biting off more than you can chew, I would recommend leasing, not buying just yet. That way you can get some insight on what's involved before plunging into horse ownership.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I eased into it. I leased first. It wasn't enough control for me, so I bought and leased my own horse out on 1/2 lease to split the costs. When money and time allowed, I ended the lease and assumed full responsibility. If you cannot find a good lease situation, you can always lease your own horse out if find it too much $$.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

You need to consider that in some leasing situations, you might be paying a board AND lease fee, depending on the barn and what horse you choose. 

Another option is to co-board a horse. You get a set amount of rides a week, and sometimes the barn includes one lesson per week in the fee. The barn pays for all upkeep/vetting/farrier. 

With some leases, you may have to take on part of the costs for vetting and shoeing. 

If you choose to lease and it doesn't work out, you don't have to worry about selling the horse, and possibly any equipment you've bought for it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## With Grace (Oct 20, 2011)

Velvet makes a good point - there are different types of leases. Some are pretty spendy, others are pretty manageable. The first lease I had 20 something years ago was a really easy lease. My dad was to pay for half the board for the lesson horse at the barn. But, if I mucked all the stalls twice a week, they cut the lease/board fee in half. Nice set up for for parents!

Now, I pay half of the board, and half of all farrier. Its still a manageable amount for us. I get her for three days a week, and my lesson as well as able to show her.


----------



## catsandhorses (Aug 6, 2011)

I agree with starting off with a half lease! If your daughter finds she enjoys regularly riding 3 days per week and wants to spend even more time at the barn then look for a horse to purchase.

Someone alluded in a post above to being cautious about getting a horse that your daughter cannot grow in to. She may not see herself as a competitive rider now, but with more hours of riding she might find that she is really keen on it and you don't want her to quickly outgrown a horse within a year! She should try a munch of types of horses before deciding on which she likes and doesn't like. (Two people have told me when I asked them for advice on buying a horse, first thing: you have to LIKE the horse when you're standing on the ground as much as when you're riding)

I leased for a year and being able to ride the same horse 3 days per week, without all the potential medical worries, was a wonderful, educational experience for me.

Very exciting opportunity for both you and your daughter! Wishing you luck with which ever route you decide to go!


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Would the seller be willing to do a lease with option to buy? You'd be able to use that time to make sure all the costs of owning are within your budget, that your daughter really has the commitment to stick with riding, and that this particular horse is the right one (although it sounds like she already knows him well!)

If at the end of the lease period you still have doubts, you have the option of giving the horse back.


----------

